# When we write



## zephyr (Apr 25, 2003)

*When we write we compose words to have meaning.  Our compositions are our marks from the thinking within us.  We are dynamic, and our ideas are manifested in abundance.  We express them because we feel that they are worth telling.

Because we are unique, our personal views belong to us.  It’s a part of the individual’s construction that others might find agreeable or disagreeable.  When we write for readers- we are sharing who we are, and our approach depends on our focus.

We sometimes desire to be fictional, non-fictional or a mixture of both.  We express our emotions or the feelings of others.  We portray human instincts like: love, hate, happiness, sadness and more in our communication of the written words.  When we write, we are alive in our endeavors- and we seek to be understood.

Writing is a form of speech- that is transposed on paper, wood, plastic and more.  When we write, we have a purpose.  When we write, we are documenting the things we find worthwhile in our lives.  We write to influence; we write to file.

The Internet has given us the chance to take what we have composed to levels unimaginable before.  We are now able to compete with the big boys for the hearts and minds of readers throughout the world.  

The web is a gold mine for writers.  It’s a place where one’s work can be instantly available for the public’s consumption.  The days are gone when we had hoped and prayed that some popular newspaper or magazine would accept our writings for publication.  

Writers have never been more liberated.  There is an instant constituency of readers to please, and the drive to write is truly worthwhile in the face of growing demands for new materials on every topic. 

We write because of reading, and we are aware that the hunger for new pieces is robust.  This doesn’t mean that readers are prepared to encourage junk writes.  They are hungry for knowledge and good literature.  They want a good read, so we must write to satisfy, and to enlighten.

When we write, we share ourselves in so many ways.  Our personalities become alive in the words we choose, and our spelling and grammar are our sidekicks in our literary pursuits. 

©2003 Dennis A. Dames
Nassau, Bahamas

*


----------



## donnag (Jun 18, 2003)

Yeah, the internet's all well and good, but I hate to put time and effort into some of my projects to just post away, free of charge. Some of us (and I'm not saying me, necessarily) feel that our work is worth money, and we don't just give away everytrhing we have. 

Some of us want markets, not just kudos. Kudos don't buy baby's new shoes.


----------



## mattquarterstein (Jun 22, 2003)

donnag said:
			
		

> Yeah, the internet's all well and good, but I hate to put time and effort into some of my projects to just post away, free of charge. Some of us (and I'm not saying me, necessarily) feel that our work is worth money, and we don't just give away everytrhing we have.
> 
> Some of us want markets, not just kudos. Kudos don't buy baby's new shoes.



Good point.

This is non-fiction about fiction. Is that meta-fiction, then?


----------



## Imdaewen (Aug 4, 2003)

When I write something, I write for myself, not the reader. I love being able to share my work with others, I used to be mainly a story writer, but I never really managed to keep something going on long enough. My works are uploaded on the web, in forums such as this, and I post knowing all to well that someone can pinch my work and plagerise it. 
I now mainly work in poetry, and I hope from my works you can see that I have improved and gained confidence, even though some have more heart in than others. 
By sharing in forums like this, with a wide range of writers and talents from around the globe, many of us hope to improve our works, either by gaining a motivation that 'yay someone actually likes it' or finding someone who will help with publishing. I know one person who published herself and she still posts her material on the web. I would be quite happy in handling a book that I paid for even If I had read 90% of the poems online, it has that different quality to it and makes it feel extra special.


----------



## TMarie (Jan 20, 2015)

When "we" write sounds all-inclusive, and I cannot write for anyone else, other than my self.  I have written to get the shit out of my head.  I have written pain, sorrow, and regrets.  I have written in search of direction.  I have written on balloons and set them free.  I have written on sidewalks.  I have written on bathroom walls.  I have written to figure out the complex relationships inside me.  All these writings are anonymous to some degree, and it is time for me to put my name down and own the words, acknowledging the writer inside.  For me to do this in a forum is like a "cannonball into the water" off the high diving board ....... BIG breath!!


----------



## dither (Jan 21, 2015)

For me?
It's like,
i just want to be understood. To not feel like a total oddball. If just one human-being, in this whole damned world, can read something that i've posted and think "yeah, tell me about it.Been there. Done that. It's great or it's bitch ain' it?" 
To put a wry smile on someone's face. To have just one person say, "yeah, i know". To connect.

Y'know?


----------



## HeightenedState (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm also for the notion of writing for your own self. It's really different when you have all those swirl of emotions and sensations inside of you which you can put into writing. Of course, there will always be that sharing part. It pays to have someone appreciate or constructively criticize your own work for improvement.

There is always joy when you get some kind of validation from others. But more than that, you write for your own self.


----------



## TMarie (Jan 23, 2015)

yes!! For ... To ... From ... and With the self ......... the connection always begins there, and then to expand that connection to include others??? omgoodness, how wonderful is that?  well, actually is kinda scary at this point, but what the hey!!  this is me ... this is who I am


----------



## denmark423 (Mar 24, 2015)

When we write, we record the things we have imagined. And for me, that could be so special because someone will be able to know things from what you wrote.


----------



## Plasticweld (Mar 27, 2015)

Writing is a lot like dancing, _and yes I have taken dancing lesson but it was a choice made under duress_.  In order to be a good dancer  you have to love it, it has to be an expression of yourself and the music.  You might just be the best dancer on the floor that night, might even be the best in the club and have a reputation for it; people even stop and watch you dance once in awhile because they appreciate your skills.  It is a BIG jump from that to having someone actually pay to see you dance. 


You can't watch me dance without a smile on your face, I stink!  If I am lucky as a writer I may get you to smile and that will be all the reward I am after.


----------



## BurntMason84 (Mar 27, 2015)

Plasticweld said:


> You can't watch me dance without a smile on your face, I stink!  If I am lucky as a writer I may get you to smile and that will be all the reward I am after.



Couldn't agree with you more.  Forever and a day, my musical talent is no more than appreciation of good music, my skills in art are doodles, having never learned to colour within the lines, and my dancing skills seem about par with your Weld!  One thing that I found and love are books, and your quote was spot on.  As much as I would love for my works to be published and rake in money left and right, I just enjoy hopefully amusing someone, if only for just a couple of minutes.  Most of us get lost in adventures and tales from history, a break from the monotony and malevolence of daily life.  Might be just me, but it feels even better if you can pass on the favor of getting lost in the words to someone else.


----------

